# Pocket Predator OTT Ranger



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

I mostly make my own slingshots these days. But I have been wanting to try out a Bill Hayes model.

Anyway, I got my OTT Ranger yesterday. Banded up nicely and with a sack of ammo ready to go. Bill's new banding system is ideal. It makes the wrap and tuck with tongue just perfect. I'll absolutely be ordering some of his new tie ons.

I had some reservations as I thought the polycarbonate might feel a little bit too "plasticky." But it's quite the opposite the slingshot has a great heft to it. The texture is just right. It reminds me a lot of those Buddha statues made out of resin.

The shape is fantastic. I have medium-large hands. I can use the full pinch grip but I prefer thumb brace.

I expected it to be a bit larger from the pictures but I was pleasantly surprised, it's quite compact despite being quite wide and having wide fork tips. It's the most ergonomic slingshot I've ever felt. It instantly became my EDC.

Finally the aiming point side-shooting for me is dead on. My very first shot hit a can at 33' and by my 5th shot I was dead center. I plan to do spoons this weekend.

I couldn't be happier, especially at such a modest price.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I really like mine also . :thumbsup:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sweet Treefork. Isn't the polycarbonate wonderful?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Replaced the TB with 3/4" .040 and cut my second can with this slingshot in 15 shots.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome shooting. And good use of that new portable catchbox.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> Awesome shooting. And good use of that new portable catchbox.





Tag said:


> Great review


Thanks Guys.

Hopefully can make time for a new video soon.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Here it is paired with one of the killer lanyards Raventree sent me:


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey inconvenience,

Thanks for the review. I have the pretty much the same fondness for the Top Shot. I have a Ranger coming and you & Treefork have whet my interest level. And that polycarbonate is great. Those tie downs are the kind, I got a few with an order of these black Theraband bandsets that are great for throwing 3/8" steel in my basement range (which is a perfect 33'). By the way... nice shooting.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I love my ranger also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> Sweet Treefork. Isn't the polycarbonate wonderful?


It may be the best material for a slingshot .


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks to treefork I have two Bill Hayes SS's one paid for one his personal gift. Lucky me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ol said:


> Hey inconvenience,
> Thanks for the review. I have the pretty much the same fondness for the Top Shot. I have a Ranger coming and you & Treefork have whet my interest level. And that polycarbonate is great. Those tie downs are the kind, I got a few with an order of these black Theraband bandsets that are great for throwing 3/8" steel in my basement range (which is a perfect 33'). By the way... nice shooting.


I've been away from the forums for a while.

I am ordering myself a Topshot tonight! Oh, an some of those ties.

Oh and thanks for the complement.

And thanks to anyone I didn't mention specifically.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Those ties are awesome... ????


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey inconvenience, the Top Shot is a tad smaller than the Ranger, fork tips not as wide but you can slap some looped tubes for a change if you like. Received the Range and whew! Fits my stubby mitt beautifully, and one can band them with some serious rubber. We had a two day blizzard with up to 32 mph breeze, & spend a good time of it playing with the Perk 9 bonanza. Take care, Big Easy.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice review of a really nice slingshot. Thanks Inconvenience


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice review. I like the new tie method too but you have to compensate on band length to make sure you have enough band for a loop. Did you have any handslap with the original bands?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

roirizla said:


> Nice review. I like the new tie method too but you have to compensate on band length to make sure you have enough band for a loop. Did you have any handslap with the original bands?
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No hand slap. I don't lean this one forward so much. I tend to get more hand slap when I use heavy bands on a SS I cant forward alot.

And I buy latex that is cut to 10.5" already. So I have plenty leftover anyway. And I have been using the tongue method for a while. This just perfects that.


----------



## muffintop (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of my OTT Ranger. I have 2, one lives in my everyday backpack, and one lives in my "not-a-prepper" bug out bag.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

When we decided to make up this polycarbonate line, we decided to include only slingshots that we ourselves would like to use... so out of the fifty or so standard designs we ended up with 7...


----------

